# iStick 50w - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

Powerful revision of the worldwide smash hit iStick series!

Introducing the all new iStick 50 Watt by Eleaf, the ultimate version of the runaway success of the iStick series! Upgraded in every way from previous editions, the iStick 50 Watt is the premier variable voltage and wattage device at it's price point. Doubling the battery life of previous versions to an outstanding 4400 mAh life, and with a power upgrade to 50 watts, the iStick 50 Watt will be an absolute must have for every vaper, new and seasoned. Form factor and ergonomics were taken in consideration with this revision, and with an enlarged enclosure to accommodate the doubling in battery life, the iStick 50 Watt is now a perfect fit and feel for every user's hand! A re-positioned OLED screen makes reading and adjusting the wattage and voltage simple and hassle free.

Product Features:
50 Watts of vaping power at palm of your hand
Features a native 510 connection for maximum compatibility
Spring Connector for best conductivity and compatibility
4400 mAh Battery; ultra long battery life
Beautifully crafted in multiple color options
Added button lock functionality protects the buttons and prolong the life span
Now for this first time, iStick 50 Watt can fire down to 0.2 ohm resistance, which means it can power popular Delta 2, Aspire Atlantis, Kanger Sub-Tank as well as aggressively built RDAs and RTAs!

Product Specifications:
Size: 83mm x 23mm x45mm
Color: Silver only
Voltage output: 2.0V - 10.0V
Wattage output: 5W - 50W
Threading: 510 Connection
Rated Resistance Range: 0.2 -5 ohms

Product Package Includes:
1 x iStick 50 Watt Device
1 x Manual
1 x Ego Adapter


Get them here: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Awesome review:


----------



## Raslin

I so want one now, my 30w is great but I tend to run the battery flat by about 5pm with the subtank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

iStick 50 watt now restocked 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/50w-eleaf-istick-mod


----------



## Mario

@Sir Vape iStick50 Watt sold out?


----------



## Sir Vape

Yeah have some stock on Wednesday.


----------



## Mario

sweet thanks @Sir Vape


----------



## Sir Vape

We have a few 50watts back in stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------

